# Dimebag Tone (Amplitube Metal)



## Hawkevil (Jun 2, 2008)

This is as close as I can get to Dimebag's tone using Amplitube Metal. I went for the Vulgar tone mainly. 

The clip is double tracked left and right with no post processing at all.

What do you think?

http://profile.ultimate-guitar.com/face_the_fear/ (under dimebag tone final)


----------

